# Your file directories



## Coloursfall (May 6, 2011)

Curiosity hit me when I was sorting my files today: what do other people sort their files like? So let's find out, shall we? 0:

As for me:

My Pictures
My Documents

I still need to resort some of this stuff, ahaha. My art folder is especially messy.

ETA: ehehe you can see my smut folders >w> PRETEND YOU DIDN'T SEE THOSE


----------



## Hyozanryu (May 6, 2011)

That's a lot of folders. O.o

I never use those provided folders.
All my stuff is in a folder on my desktop called 'Master Folder', then sorted into other folders.


----------



## Dannichu (May 6, 2011)

I only opened a few subfolders so it wouldn't be too long, but here's My Pictures. Oh, and my computer was wiped recently, and I lost a lot of stuff there. Hence no Sherlock Pictures folder ):

And My Documents is dreadfully dull, almost entirely university work with a few fanfics here and there, so I'll spare you it.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 6, 2011)

non-hidden directories in my home directory: the other one is much more interesting.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (May 6, 2011)

H://
My Documents
My Pictures

Red Stuff is censored because _no way _are you guys seeing what kinda M-rated stuff I have saved.

Most of my files live on my memory stick but there is a backup (memory stick backup in my documents) so's I don't lose them, I back it up daily. I didn't expand the backup folder because you don't need to see it again.

Also just yesterday I went through to make my filenames more desciptive so you're saved from seeing "0001/0001/0003" as a directory tree.

Wow I hadn't realized I had that much M-stuff on there hahaha
And I don't even have any duplicates, like at all, all of those folders are chock-full of unique files


----------



## Phantom (May 6, 2011)

Mine is way too organized. Back when I was a TA at my school and basically taught web design I learned that my messy habits needed to be fixed, now though it's like you have to go through three folders to get to the right file 
IE My Pictures---> Personal----> TV-----> SciFi------> Doctor Who----->TenthDoctor.

For a picture for school

My Pictures----> School ---> History ---> Projects ---> HistoryDay ---> File


----------



## Mendatt (May 6, 2011)

I sort my documents in an incredibly strange manner. I seperate them into three sections: Stuff, Important Stuff, and Green Eggs and Ham. (Not for storing stuff related thereof, I just felt like naming it that.) After that, I seperate them into a further four sections: One fish, Two fish, Red fish, and Blue fish. Than I seperate _those _into One More Fish, Two More Fish, Red More Fish and Blue More fish. I remember where things are because I have a good memory.


----------



## surskitty (May 6, 2011)

I'm not omitting anything of interest 8)  Haha, I don't have smut folders.


```
./Desktop:
./Documents:
./Documents/achromat:
./Documents/achromat/brookside:
./Documents/achromat/css:
./Documents/achromat/images:
./Documents/achromat/radishes:
./Documents/afst347:
./Documents/afst347/website:
./Documents/afst347/website/css:
./Documents/df_linux: [ omitting contents here; it's just ... dwarf fortress ]
./Documents/fic:
./Documents/fic/khr:
./Documents/fic/khr/khrpkmn:
./Documents/fic/kingdomhearts:
./Documents/fic/origfic:
./Documents/fic/origfic/misc-orig:
./Documents/fic/pokémon:
./Documents/flashcartfic:
./Documents/games:
./Documents/games/games--gb:
./Documents/games/kh-fractions: [ I really doubt anyone cares about the contents unpacked roms ]
./Documents/games/khr-festival: [ same goes for this one ]
./Documents/games/pkm:
./Documents/games/pkm/bw:
./Documents/games/SAVE:
./Documents/games/saves:
./Documents/gwst100:
./Documents/ling290:
./Documents/lyrics:
./Documents/rp:
./Documents/tasks:
./Documents/thtr100:
./Documents/website:
./Documents/website/css:
./Documents/website/css/cssimages:
./Documents/website/html:
./Documents/website/img:
./Documents/website/img/buttons:
./Documents/website/img/buttons/affiliates:
./Documents/website/img/col:
./Documents/website/img/elebits:
./Documents/website/img/fakedex:
./Documents/website/img/fakedex/normal:
./Documents/website/img/fakedex/shiny:
./Documents/website/img/rb:
./Documents/website/img/trozei:
./Documents/website/old:
./Downloads:
./Downloads/minitube:
./Downloads/minitube/data:
./Downloads/minitube/data/128x128:
./Downloads/minitube/data/16x16:
./Downloads/minitube/data/22x22:
./Downloads/minitube/data/256x256:
./Downloads/minitube/data/32x32:
./Downloads/minitube/data/48x48:
./Downloads/minitube/data/512x512:
./Downloads/minitube/data/64x64:
./Downloads/minitube/locale:
./eBooks:
./eBooks/Douglas Adams:
./eBooks/H:
./eBooks/John Schember:
./eBooks/John Schember/Calibre Quick Start Guide (1):
./eBooks/Piper_ H. Beam:
./eBooks/Piper_ H. Beam/H._Beam_Piper_-_The_Complete_Fuzzy_(v4.1)_(html):
./eBooks/Piper_ H. Beam/Terro-Human Future History Omnibus (2):
./eBooks/Sandman:
./eBooks/Sandman/Sandman 1-75 + Special 01:
./eBooks/Sandman/Sandman 1-75 + Special 01/Sandman 01-08 - More than Rubies:
./eBooks/Sandman/Sandman 1-75 + Special 01/Sandman 09-16 - The Dolls House:
./eBooks/Sandman/Sandman 1-75 + Special 01/Sandman 17-20 - Dream Country:
./eBooks/Sandman/Sandman 1-75 + Special 01/Sandman 21-28 - Season of Mists:
./eBooks/Sandman/Sandman 1-75 + Special 01/Sandman 29-30 - Distant Mirrors:
./eBooks/Sandman/Sandman 1-75 + Special 01/Sandman 32-37 - A Game of You:
./eBooks/Sandman/Sandman 1-75 + Special 01/Sandman 38-40 - Convergence:
./eBooks/Sandman/Sandman 1-75 + Special 01/Sandman 41-49 - Brief Lives:
./eBooks/Sandman/Sandman 1-75 + Special 01/Sandman 51-56 - World's End:
./eBooks/Sandman/Sandman 1-75 + Special 01/Sandman 57-69 - The Kindly Ones:
./eBooks/Sandman/Sandman 1-75 + Special 01/Sandman 70-75 - The Wake:
./eBooks/Sandman/Sandman - A Gallery Of Dreams:
./eBooks/Sandman/Sandman Companion - A Dreamer's Guide To The Award-Winning Comics Series:
./eBooks/Sandman/Sandman - Endless Nights:
./eBooks/Sandman/Sandman Midnight Theatre:
./eBooks/Sandman/Sandman Mystery Theatre:
./eBooks/Sandman/Sandman Mystery Theatre - Sleep Of Reason:
./eBooks/Sandman/Sandman Presents - Bast - Eternity Game:
./eBooks/Sandman/Sandman Presents - Everything You Always Wanted To Know About Dreams... But Were Afraid To Ask:
./eBooks/Sandman/Sandman Presents - Love Street:
./eBooks/Sandman/Sandman Presents - Lucifer - The Morningstar Option:
./eBooks/Sandman/Sandman Presents - Merv Pumpkinhead - Agent Of D.R.E.A.M:
./eBooks/Sandman/Sandman Presents - Petrefax:
./eBooks/Sandman/Sandman Presents - The Corinthian - Everyone's Favourite Nightmare - Death In Venice:
./eBooks/Sandman/Sandman Presents - The Deadboy Detectives:
./eBooks/Sandman/Sandman Presents - The Furies:
./eBooks/Sandman/Sandman Presents - Thessaly - Witch For Hire:
./eBooks/Sandman/Sandman Presents - The Thessaliad:
./eBooks/Sandman/Sandman - The Dream Hunters:
./eBooks/The Romance of the Forest _ Ann Radcliffe_files:
./eBooks/William Tuning:
./eBooks/William Tuning/Fuzzy Bones (3):
./epsxe160:
./epsxe160/bios:
./epsxe160/cfg:
./epsxe160/cheats:
./epsxe160/docs:
./epsxe160/memcards:
./epsxe160/patches:
./epsxe160/plugins:
./epsxe160/snap:
./epsxe160/sstates:
./flash:
./flash/00schooldocs:
./flash/11thgrade:
./flash/12thgrade:
./flash/12thgrade/collegeapps:
./flash/12thgrade/collegeapps/print.asp_files:
./flash/12thgrade/digart:
./flash/12thgrade/StudentDiskFiles:
./flash/12thgrade/StudentDiskFiles/Scripts:
./flash/12thgrade/StudentDiskFiles/Scripts/Chapter04ShortScripts:
./flash/12thgrade/StudentDiskFiles/Scripts/Chapter07ShortScripts:
./flash/12thgrade/StudentDiskFiles/Scripts/Chapter07ShortScripts/ArrayMethods:
./flash/12thgrade/StudentDiskFiles/Scripts/Chapter09ShortScripts:
./flash/12thgrade/StudentDiskFiles/Scripts/Chapter10ShortScripts:
./flash/12thgrade/StudentDiskFiles/Scripts/Chapter11Frameset1:
./flash/12thgrade/StudentDiskFiles/Scripts/Chapter11Frameset2:
./flash/12thgrade/StudentDiskFiles/Scripts/Chapter11Frameset3:
./flash/12thgrade/StudentDiskFiles/Scripts/Chapter11Frameset4:
./flash/12thgrade/StudentDiskFiles/Scripts/Chapter11Frameset5:
./flash/12thgrade/StudentDiskFiles/Scripts/Chapter11Frameset6:
./flash/12thgrade/StudentDiskFiles/Scripts/Chapter11ShortScripts:
./flash/12thgrade/StudentDiskFiles/Scripts/Chapter15ShortScripts:
./flash/12thgrade/StudentDiskFiles/Scripts/images:
./flash/12thgrade/StudentDiskFiles/Scripts/_notes:
./flash/aa--rp:
./flash/aa--rp/demyxicons:
./flash/aa--rp/dnd:
./flash/aa--rp/dnd/fyrrcharsheet_files:
./flash/aa--rp/dnd/quorl_files:
./flash/aa--rp/dnd/yeetyeet_files:
./flash/aa--rp/duplica:
./flash/aa--rp/duplica/ditto:
./flash/aa--rp/lj:
./flash/aa--rp/openrpg1: [ contents of openrpg1 also are holy crap boring ]
./flash/aa--rp/rplogs:
./flash/aa--rp/rptools:
./flash/aa--rp/rptools/chartool:
./flash/aa--rp/rptools/chartool/lib:
./flash/aotb:
./flash/aotb/quebecterrace:
./flash/fic:
./flash/fic/090709:
./flash/fic/writing__flash:
./flash/fic/writing__flash/khr-translations:
./flash/fillyourhead:
./flash/fillyourhead/photos:
./flash/fillyourhead/photos/animals:
./flash/fillyourhead/pokemon:
./flash/fonts:
./flash/jpn:
./flash/photos:
./flash/photos/ducks:
./flash/pokespe:
./flash/stuff:
./flash/temp:
./flash/temp/khr260:
./flash/temp/khr261:
./flash/temp/khr262:
./flash/umbc:
./flash/umbc/apply6_files:
./git:
./git/data:
./git/data/pokedex-index:
./git/data/sessions:
./git/data/sessions/container_file:
./git/data/sessions/container_file/c:
./git/data/sessions/container_file/c/c2:
./git/data/sessions/container_file_lock:
./git/data/sessions/container_file_lock/b:
./git/data/sessions/container_file_lock/b/bf:
./git/data/templates:
./git/data/templates/css:
./git/floof: [ it's one of Eevee's projects, omitting subdirectories because yeah who cares ]
./git/pcsx2-read-only: [ technically this is svn not git but I named my downloaded projects folder git so who cares ]
./git/pokedex: [ yeah this is veekun pokédex ]
./git/porigon-z: [ more veekun! ]
./git/spline: [ it's.  veekun. ]
./git/spline-gts: [ guess what ] 
./git/spline-pokedex: [ i have veekun projects downloaded ]
./git/spline-users: [ i mean seriously ]
./git/t: [ my task list manager of choice ]
./git/veekun: [ this is totally not veekun ]
./Music:
./Music/1996.04.05 Genso Suikoden Original Game Soundtrack:
./Music/1996.04.05 Genso Suikoden Original Game Soundtrack/DISC 1:
./Music/1996.04.05 Genso Suikoden Original Game Soundtrack/DISC 2:
./Music/Civilization IV:
./Music/DJ Okawari:
./Music/dramas:
./Music/dramas/REBORN!:
./Music/dramas/幻水:
./Music/eiffel65:
./Music/Genso Suikoden II Soundtrack Vol. 1 & 2[FLAC]:
./Music/Norikazu Miura - Genso Suikoden V Original Soundtrack (2006) FLAC:
./Music/Norikazu Miura - Genso Suikoden V Original Soundtrack (2006) FLAC/CD1:
./Music/Norikazu Miura - Genso Suikoden V Original Soundtrack (2006) FLAC/CD2:
./Music/Norikazu Miura - Genso Suikoden V Original Soundtrack (2006) FLAC/CD3:
./Music/Norikazu Miura - Genso Suikoden V Original Soundtrack (2006) FLAC/CD4:
./Music/ogg_mp3: [ folder for things I actually listen to ]
./Music/ogg_mp3/afp:
./Music/ogg_mp3/afp/No, Virginia:
./Music/ogg_mp3/afp/The Dresden Dolls:
./Music/ogg_mp3/afp/Yes, Virginia:
./Music/ogg_mp3/anime:
./Music/ogg_mp3/anime/fma:
./Music/ogg_mp3/anime/khr:
./Music/ogg_mp3/anime/khr/character song 1:
./Music/ogg_mp3/anime/khr/character song 1/img:
./Music/ogg_mp3/anime/khr/character song 2:
./Music/ogg_mp3/anime/khr/character song 3:
./Music/ogg_mp3/anime/khr/endings:
./Music/ogg_mp3/anime/khr/endings/yume no manual:
./Music/ogg_mp3/anime/khr/famiglia red:
./Music/ogg_mp3/anime/khr/openings:
./Music/ogg_mp3/anime/khr/ost:
./Music/ogg_mp3/anime/khr/ost/Katekyo Hitman Reborn Original Soundtrack 4:
./Music/ogg_mp3/anime/khr/rebocon:
./Music/ogg_mp3/anime/khr/rivale blue:
./Music/ogg_mp3/anime/khr/varia songs:
./Music/ogg_mp3/anime/pokemon:
./Music/ogg_mp3/anime/pokemon/anime:
./Music/ogg_mp3/anime/pokemon/anime/endings:
./Music/ogg_mp3/anime/pokemon/anime/ポケットモンスター ベストウイッシュOP+ED:
./Music/ogg_mp3/anime/pokemon/anime/ポケットモンスター ベストウイッシュOP+ED/bk:
./Music/ogg_mp3/anime/pokemon/anime/openings:
./Music/ogg_mp3/anime/pokemon/dub:
./Music/ogg_mp3/anime/pokemon/dub/Pokemon The First Movie [Score]:
./Music/ogg_mp3/anime/pokemon/dub/Pokemon X - 10 Years of Pokemon:
./Music/ogg_mp3/anime/slayers:
./Music/ogg_mp3/anime/szs:
./Music/ogg_mp3/disney:
./Music/ogg_mp3/musicals:
./Music/ogg_mp3/musicals/Phoenix Wright:
./Music/ogg_mp3/musicals/Pokémon Live:
./Music/ogg_mp3/musicals/The Best of Rent - V2:
./Music/ogg_mp3/musicals/The Producers:
./Music/ogg_mp3/musicals/Wicked:
./Music/ogg_mp3/The Cost of Living:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/Civilization IV:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/Distant Worlds II: more music from Final Fantasy:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/Distant Worlds - Music from FINAL FANTASY:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/Final Fantasy - Project Majestic Mix:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/FINAL FANTASY SONG BOOK mahoroba:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/final fantasy xii [v0]:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/final fantasy xii [v0]/Disc 1:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/final fantasy xii [v0]/Disc 2:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/final fantasy xii [v0]/Disc 3:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/final fantasy xii [v0]/Disc 4:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/Genso Suikoden Music Collection ~Asian Collection~:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/Gyakuten Saiban Jazz Album ~Gyakuten Meets Jazz Soul~:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/Katamari Damacy - Me And My Katamari:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/Katamari Damacy - Me And My Katamari/Katamari Damacy - Me and My Katamari (disc 1):
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/Katamari Damacy - Me And My Katamari/Katamari Damacy - Me and My Katamari (disc 2):
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/Katamari Damacy Original Soundtrack:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/Katamari Fortissimo Damacy:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/Katamari Suteki Damacy:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/Kingdom Hearts:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/missingno:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/missingno/Disc 1:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/missingno/Disc 2:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/orchestralgameconcert:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/PLAY! - A Video Game Symphony (Stockholm):
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/PLAY! - A Video Game Symphony (Stockholm)/Part One:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/PLAY! - A Video Game Symphony (Stockholm)/Part Two:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/Pokémon Colosseum:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/Pokémon Golden Sun & Silver Moon:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/Pokémon Golden Sun & Silver Moon/ゴールデン・サン:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/Pokémon Golden Sun & Silver Moon/ゴールデン・サン/SBFR0016:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/Pokémon Golden Sun & Silver Moon/ゴールデン・サン/SBFR0016/CDPLUS:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/Pokémon Golden Sun & Silver Moon/ゴールデン・サン/SBFR0016/CSS:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/Pokémon Golden Sun & Silver Moon/ゴールデン・サン/SBFR0016/IMAGES:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/Pokémon Golden Sun & Silver Moon/ゴールデン・サン/SBFR0016/PICTURES:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/Pokémon Golden Sun & Silver Moon/シルバー・ムーン:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/Pokémon Golden Sun & Silver Moon/シルバー・ムーン/SBFR0017:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/Pokémon Golden Sun & Silver Moon/シルバー・ムーン/SBFR0017/CDPLUS:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/Pokémon Golden Sun & Silver Moon/シルバー・ムーン/SBFR0017/CSS:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/Pokémon Golden Sun & Silver Moon/シルバー・ムーン/SBFR0017/IMAGES:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/Pokémon Golden Sun & Silver Moon/シルバー・ムーン/SBFR0017/PICTURES:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/Pokemon HeartGold Soul Silver Music Super Complete:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/Pokemon HeartGold Soul Silver Music Super Complete/Art:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/Pokemon HeartGold Soul Silver Music Super Complete/Disc 1:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/Pokemon HeartGold Soul Silver Music Super Complete/Disc 2:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/Pokémon Stadium 2 Original Soundtrack:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/Pokemon XD:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/Smashing! Live:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/Sonic:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/Sonic/Sonic Adventure 2:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/Sonic/Sonic Boom:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/Suikoden Celtic Collection I:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/Suikoden Celtic Collection II:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/Suikoden Celtic Collection III:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/Suikoden I:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/Suikoden I/DISC_1:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/Suikoden I/DISC_2:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/Suikoden II:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/Suikoden V:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/Suikoden V/CD1:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/Suikoden V/CD2:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/Suikoden V/CD3:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/Suikoden V/CD4:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/Super Smash Bros Melee Orchestra:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/The Black Mages:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/The Black Mages/Darkness and Starlight:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/The Black Mages/The Black Mages:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/The Black Mages/The Skies Above:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/The World Ends With You OST:
./Music/ogg_mp3/video games/We Love Katamari:
./Music/Pokémon BW Soundtrack:
./Music/ringtones: [ I don't actually know how to put ringtones on my phone ; ; ]
./Music/ringtones/reborn! tones:
./Music/ringtones/reborn! tones/amr:
./Music/ringtones/sms:
./Music/ringtones/sms/battle start!:
./Music/ringtones/sms/EXTREME!!!:
./Music/ringtones/sms/fran:
./Music/ringtones/sms/gunshots & explosions:
./Music/ringtones/sms/hahi!:
./Music/ringtones/sms/hiii!:
./Music/ringtones/sms/juudaime!:
./Music/ringtones/sms/kami korosu:
./Music/ringtones/sms/kasudokasu:
./Music/ringtones/sms/laugh:
./Music/ringtones/sms/nicknames:
./Music/ringtones/sms/others:
./Music/ringtones/sms/ribbon!!:
./Music/ringtones/sms/VOOI:
./Music/ringtones/sms/xburner:
./Music/ringtones/sms/yamamoto:
./Music/Smashing Live:
./Music/Super Smash Bros. Melee Smashing... Live:
./Music/The World Ends With You OST:
./Music/ThouShaltNot - Land Dispute:
./Music/VA - Genso Suikoden Celtic Collection 2 (2003) FLAC:
./Music/VA - Genso Suikoden Music Collection ~Celtic Collection 3~ [2004] FLAC:
./Music/Yuji Yoshino - Genso Suikoden Music Collection ~Celtic Collection~ [2003] FLAC:
./pcsx2:
./Pictures:
./Pictures/4koma:
./Pictures/backgrounds:
./Pictures/backgrounds/128x128:
./Pictures/backgrounds/pokemon493:
./Pictures/chan:
./Pictures/disc-montcol:
./Pictures/disc-montcol/flash:
./Pictures/icons:
./Pictures/icons/finishedicons:
./Pictures/icons/finishedicons/fficons:
./Pictures/icons/finishedicons/fficons/khicons:
./Pictures/icons/finishedicons/khricons:
./Pictures/icons/finishedicons/pkmnicons:
./Pictures/icons/finishedicons/pkmnicons/tricons:
./Pictures/icons/kh:
./Pictures/icons/kh/oxiii:
./Pictures/icons/montages:
./Pictures/icons/myart:
./Pictures/icons/pokemon:
./Pictures/icons/reborn:
./Pictures/icons/reborn/anime:
./Pictures/icons/reborn/panels:
./Pictures/icons/unsorted:
./Pictures/images:
./Pictures/images/imagey:
./Pictures/images/imagey/animations:
./Pictures/images/imagey/animations/floopbell:
./Pictures/images/imagey/chibis:
./Pictures/images/imagey/chibis/colored:
./Pictures/images/imagey/chibis/outline:
./Pictures/images/imagey/chibis/sketch:
./Pictures/images/imagey/ffta:
./Pictures/images/imagey/sprites:
./Pictures/images/lineart:
./Pictures/macros:
./Pictures/manga:
./Pictures/manga/Fullmetal Alchemist:
./Pictures/manga/khr:
./Pictures/manga/khr/akamaru-jump:
./Pictures/manga/khr/animetour2009:
./Pictures/manga/khr/calendar--09-10:
./Pictures/manga/khr/calendar11a:
./Pictures/manga/khr/calendar11b:
./Pictures/manga/khr/calendar11c:
./Pictures/manga/khr/calendar-desk:
./Pictures/manga/khr/colore:
./Pictures/manga/khr/etc:
./Pictures/manga/khr/game-adverts:
./Pictures/manga/khr/game--battle-area:
./Pictures/manga/khr/illustbook:
./Pictures/manga/khr/image-songs:
./Pictures/manga/khr/merchandise-art:
./Pictures/manga/khr/monsterhunter:
./Pictures/manga/khr/novel:
./Pictures/manga/khr/novel/last-flight:
./Pictures/manga/khr/novel/secret-bullet-01:
./Pictures/manga/khr/novel/secret-bullet-02:
./Pictures/manga/khr/novel/secret-bullet-03:
./Pictures/manga/khr/novel/secret-bullet-04:
./Pictures/manga/khr/novel/secret-bullet-vol01:
./Pictures/manga/khr/novel/secret-bullet-vol05:
./Pictures/manga/khr/novel/treasure-hunter-dino:
./Pictures/manga/khr/omake:
./Pictures/manga/khr/omake/popularity-contest--4:
./Pictures/manga/khr/playingcards2009:
./Pictures/manga/khr/postcards:
./Pictures/manga/khr/vector:
./Pictures/manga/khr/vol001:
./Pictures/manga/khr/vol002:
./Pictures/manga/khr/vol003:
./Pictures/manga/khr/vol004:
./Pictures/manga/khr/vol005:
./Pictures/manga/khr/vol006:
./Pictures/manga/khr/vol007:
./Pictures/manga/khr/vol008:
./Pictures/manga/khr/vol009:
./Pictures/manga/khr/vol010:
./Pictures/manga/khr/vol011:
./Pictures/manga/khr/vol012:
./Pictures/manga/khr/vol013:
./Pictures/manga/khr/vol014:
./Pictures/manga/khr/vol015:
./Pictures/manga/khr/vol016:
./Pictures/manga/khr/vol017:
./Pictures/manga/khr/vol018:
./Pictures/manga/khr/vol019:
./Pictures/manga/khr/vol020:
./Pictures/manga/khr/vol021:
./Pictures/manga/khr/vol022:
./Pictures/manga/khr/vol023:
./Pictures/manga/khr/vol024:
./Pictures/manga/khr/vol025:
./Pictures/manga/khr/vol027:
./Pictures/manga/khr/vongola77:
./Pictures/manga/khr/vongola77/vongola77--sorted:
./Pictures/manga/kingdomhearts:
./Pictures/manga/kingdomhearts/artbook:
./Pictures/manga/kingdomhearts/artbook/Chapter 1 + Cover:
./Pictures/manga/kingdomhearts/artbook/Chapter 2:
./Pictures/manga/kingdomhearts/days:
./Pictures/manga/kingdomhearts/days/winterbreak:
./Pictures/manga/kingdomhearts/kh2-28:
./Pictures/manga/kingdomhearts/kh2-29:
./Pictures/manga/kingdomhearts/kh2-30:
./Pictures/manga/kingdomhearts/kh2-31:
./Pictures/manga/kingdomhearts/kh2-32:
./Pictures/manga/kingdomhearts/kh2-33:
./Pictures/manga/kingdomhearts/kh2-34:
./Pictures/manga/kingdomhearts/kh2-35:
./Pictures/manga/kingdomhearts/kh2-36:
./Pictures/manga/kingdomhearts/kh2-37:
./Pictures/manga/kingdomhearts/KH2endingcaps:
./Pictures/manga/kingdomhearts/kh2mv1:
./Pictures/manga/kingdomhearts/khcommv1:
./Pictures/manga/kingdomhearts/khcommv2:
./Pictures/manga/kingdomhearts/khcommv2/card 10:
./Pictures/manga/kingdomhearts/khcommv2/card 11:
./Pictures/manga/kingdomhearts/khcommv2/card 12:
./Pictures/manga/kingdomhearts/khcommv2/card 13:
./Pictures/manga/kingdomhearts/khcommv2/card 7:
./Pictures/manga/kingdomhearts/khcommv2/card 8:
./Pictures/manga/kingdomhearts/khcommv2/card 9:
./Pictures/manga/kingdomhearts/khdays--1:
./Pictures/manga/kingdomhearts/khii--chp1-10:
./Pictures/manga/kingdomhearts/khii--chp11-20:
./Pictures/manga/kingdomhearts/khii-chp21-25:
./Pictures/manga/kingdomhearts/khmv1:
./Pictures/manga/kingdomhearts/khmv2:
./Pictures/manga/kingdomhearts/khmv2/khmv2c14:
./Pictures/manga/kingdomhearts/khmv2/khmv2c15:
./Pictures/manga/kingdomhearts/khmv2/khmv2c16:
./Pictures/manga/kingdomhearts/khmv2/khmv2c17:
./Pictures/manga/kingdomhearts/khmv2/khmv2c18:
./Pictures/manga/kingdomhearts/khmv2/khmv2c19:
./Pictures/manga/kingdomhearts/khmv2/khmv2c20:
./Pictures/manga/kingdomhearts/khmv2/khmv2c21:
./Pictures/manga/kingdomhearts/khmv2/khmv2c22:
./Pictures/manga/kingdomhearts/khmv2/khmv2c23:
./Pictures/manga/kingdomhearts/khmv2/khmv2c24:
./Pictures/manga/kingdomhearts/khmv2/khmv2c25:
./Pictures/manga/kingdomhearts/khmv2/khmv2extra:
./Pictures/manga/kingdomhearts/khmv3:
./Pictures/manga/kingdomhearts/khmv4:
./Pictures/manga/kingdomhearts/novels:
./Pictures/manga/kingdomhearts/novels/kh1:
./Pictures/manga/kingdomhearts/novels/kh2:
./Pictures/manga/kingdomhearts/novels/khcom:
./Pictures/manga/plica:
./Pictures/manga/pokespe:
./Pictures/manga/pokespe/Pokemon_Special_v09_raw:
./Pictures/manga/pokespe/Pokemon_Special_v10_raw:
./Pictures/manga/pokespe/Pokemon_Special_v35_c385:
./Pictures/manga/pokespe/Pokemon_Special_v35_c386:
./Pictures/manga/pokespe/Pokemon_Special_v35_c387:
./Pictures/manga/pokespe/Pokemon_Special_v35_c388:
./Pictures/manga/pokespe/Pokemon_Special_v35_c389:
./Pictures/manga/pokespe/Pokemon_Special_v35_c390:
./Pictures/manga/pokespe/Pokemon_Special_v35_c391:
./Pictures/manga/pokespe/Pokemon_Special_v35_c392:
./Pictures/manga/pokespe/Pokemon_Special_v35_c393:
./Pictures/manga/pokespe/Pokemon_Special_v35_c394:
./Pictures/manga/pokespe/Pokemon_Special_v36_1200p:
./Pictures/manga/pokespe/Pokemon_Special_v36_1200p/Pokemon_Special_v36_c395_1200p_ver2:
./Pictures/manga/pokespe/Pokemon_Special_v36_1200p/Pokemon_Special_v36_c396_1200p_ver2:
./Pictures/manga/pokespe/Pokemon_Special_v36_1200p/Pokemon_Special_v36_c397_1200p_ver2:
./Pictures/manga/pokespe/Pokemon_Special_v36_1200p/Pokemon_Special_v36_c398_1200p_ver2:
./Pictures/manga/pokespe/Pokemon_Special_v36_1200p/Pokemon_Special_v36_c399_1200p_ver2:
./Pictures/manga/pokespe/Pokemon_Special_v36_1200p/Pokemon_Special_v36_c400_1200p_ver2:
./Pictures/manga/pokespe/Pokemon_Special_v36_1200p/Pokemon_Special_v36_c401_1200p_ver2:
./Pictures/manga/pokespe/Pokemon_Special_v36_1200p/Pokemon_Special_v36_c402_1200p_ver2:
./Pictures/manga/pokespe/Pokemon_Special_v36_1200p/Pokemon_Special_v36_c403_1200p_ver2:
./Pictures/manga/pokespe/Pokemon_Special_v36_1200p/Pokemon_Special_v36_c404_1200p:
./Pictures/manga/pokespe/Pokemon_Special_v37_1200p:
./Pictures/manga/pokespe/Pokemon_Special_v37_1200p/Pokemon_Special_v37_c405_1200p_v2:
./Pictures/manga/pokespe/Pokemon_Special_v37_1200p/Pokemon_Special_v37_c406_1200p:
./Pictures/manga/pokespe/Pokemon_Special_v37_1200p/Pokemon_Special_v37_c407_1200p:
./Pictures/manga/pokespe/Pokemon_Special_v37_1200p/Pokemon_Special_v37_c408_1200p:
./Pictures/manga/pokespe/Pokemon_Special_v37_1200p/Pokemon_Special_v37_c409_1200p:
./Pictures/manga/pokespe/Pokemon_Special_v37_1200p/Pokemon_Special_v37_c410_1200p:
./Pictures/manga/pokespe/Pokemon_Special_v37_1200p/Pokemon_Special_v37_c411_1200p:
./Pictures/manga/pokespe/Pokemon_Special_v37_1200p/Pokemon_Special_v37_c412_1200p:
./Pictures/manga/pokespe/trans:
./Pictures/Photos:
./Pictures/Photos/otherpeoples:
./Pictures/pokémon-book-parodies:
./Pictures/pokémon-cards:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites: [ should really replace this with veekun's pokedex-media ]
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/black-white:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/black-white/back:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/black-white/back/female:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/black-white/back/shiny:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/black-white/back/shiny/female:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/black-white/female:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/black-white/shiny:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/black-white/shiny/female:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/bw-trainers:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/bw-trainers/frames:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/crystal:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/crystal/animated:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/crystal/animated/shiny:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/crystal/back:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/crystal/back/shiny:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/crystal/shiny:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/diamond-pearl:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/diamond-pearl/back:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/diamond-pearl/back/female:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/diamond-pearl/back/shiny:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/diamond-pearl/back/shiny/female:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/diamond-pearl/female:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/diamond-pearl/female/frame2:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/diamond-pearl/frame2:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/diamond-pearl/shiny:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/diamond-pearl/shiny/female:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/diamond-pearl/shiny/female/frame2:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/diamond-pearl/shiny/frame2:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/emerald:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/emerald/animated:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/emerald/frame2:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/emerald/shiny:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/emerald/shiny/animated:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/emerald/shiny/frame2:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/firered-leafgreen:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/firered-leafgreen/back:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/firered-leafgreen/back/shiny:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/firered-leafgreen/shiny:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/gold:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/gold/back:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/gold/back/shiny:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/gold/shiny:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/heartgold-soulsilver:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/heartgold-soulsilver/back:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/heartgold-soulsilver/back/female:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/heartgold-soulsilver/back/female/frame2:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/heartgold-soulsilver/back/frame2:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/heartgold-soulsilver/back/shiny:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/heartgold-soulsilver/back/shiny/female:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/heartgold-soulsilver/back/shiny/female/frame2:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/heartgold-soulsilver/back/shiny/frame2:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/heartgold-soulsilver/female:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/heartgold-soulsilver/female/frame2:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/heartgold-soulsilver/frame2:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/heartgold-soulsilver/shiny:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/heartgold-soulsilver/shiny/female:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/heartgold-soulsilver/shiny/female/frame2:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/heartgold-soulsilver/shiny/frame2:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/platinum:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/platinum/back:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/platinum/back/female:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/platinum/back/female/frame2:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/platinum/back/frame2:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/platinum/back/shiny:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/platinum/back/shiny/female:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/platinum/back/shiny/female/frame2:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/platinum/back/shiny/frame2:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/platinum/female:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/platinum/female/frame2:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/platinum/frame2:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/platinum/shiny:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/platinum/shiny/female:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/platinum/shiny/female/frame2:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/platinum/shiny/frame2:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/red-blue:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/red-blue/back:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/red-blue/back/gray:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/red-blue/gray:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/red-green:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/red-green/back:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/red-green/back/gray:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/red-green/gray:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/ruby-sapphire:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/ruby-sapphire/back:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/ruby-sapphire/back/shiny:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/ruby-sapphire/shiny:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/silver:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/silver/back:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/silver/back/shiny:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/silver/shiny:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/yellow:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/yellow/back:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/yellow/back/gbc:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/yellow/back/gray:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/yellow/gbc:
./Pictures/pokémon-sprites/yellow/gray:
./Pictures/screencaps:
./Pictures/screencaps/best:
./Pictures/screencaps/best/幻水1:
./Pictures/screencaps/best/幻水2:
./Pictures/screencaps/ffv:
./Pictures/screencaps/ffvii:
./Pictures/screencaps/khr:
./Pictures/screencaps/khr/ep39:
./Pictures/screencaps/khr/ep70:
./Pictures/screencaps/khr/ep75:
./Pictures/screencaps/khr/futa:
./Pictures/screencaps/khr/khrop01--drawingdays:
./Pictures/screencaps/khr/khrop02--boysandgirls:
./Pictures/screencaps/khr/khrop03--divetoworld:
./Pictures/screencaps/khr/khrop04--88:
./Pictures/screencaps/khr/khrop05--lastcross:
./Pictures/screencaps/khr/khrop06--easygo:
./Pictures/screencaps/khr/khrop06--easygo/arcobaleno:
./Pictures/screencaps/khr/khrop06--easygo/mirai:
./Pictures/screencaps/khr/khrop07--funnysunnyday:
./Pictures/screencaps/khr/khrop08--listentothestereo:
./Pictures/screencaps/khr/khrop08--listentothestereo/primo:
./Pictures/screencaps/khr/omake:
./Pictures/screencaps/khr/op04:
./Pictures/screencaps/khr/varia arc I:
./Pictures/screencaps/khr/varia arc II:
./Pictures/screencaps/mlp:
./Pictures/screencaps/pkmn:
./Pictures/screencaps/pkmn/ep-johto:
./Pictures/screencaps/pkmn/ep-kanto:
./Pictures/screencaps/pkmn/game:
./Pictures/screencaps/pkmn/m-hoenn:
./Pictures/screencaps/pkmn/m-kanto:
./Pictures/screencaps/pkmn/m-sinnoh:
./Pictures/screencaps/pkmn/m-sinnoh/m11:
./Pictures/screencaps/pkmn/oped:
./Pictures/screencaps/pkmn/series01op01:
./Pictures/screencaps/pkmn/series01op02:
./Pictures/screencaps/pkmn/series01op03:
./Pictures/screencaps/pkmn/series01op03/ep176:
./Pictures/screencaps/pkmn/series01op04:
./Pictures/screencaps/pkmn/series01op05:
./Pictures/screencaps/pkmn/series02op01:
./Pictures/screencaps/pkmn/series02op02:
./Pictures/screencaps/pkmn/series02op03:
./Pictures/screencaps/pkmn/series02op04:
./Pictures/screencaps/pkmn/series02op05:
./Pictures/screencaps/pkmn/series03op01:
./Pictures/screencaps/pkmn/series03op02:
./Pictures/screencaps/pkmn/series03op03:
./Pictures/screencaps/pkmn/series03op04:
./Pictures/screencaps/pkmn/series04op01:
./Pictures/screencaps/ppd:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/cardstories:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenI:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenI/part00-arlus:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenI/part00-arlus/milich:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenI/part01-gouran:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenI/part02-greatforest:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenI/part03-kunan:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenI/part04-dana:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenI/part05-lorimar:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenI/part06-goya:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenI/part07-senan:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenI/part08-scherazarade:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenI/part09-arlus:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenI/part10-epilogue:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/00opening:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/01waterfall:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/02viktor:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/03kyaroへ:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/04kyaroから:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/05museへ:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/06ryube:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/07fort:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/08rune:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/09sindar:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/10muse:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/11spy:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/12muse:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/13windowへ:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/14window:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/15castleget:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/16radat:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/17battle1:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/18backstory:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/19settingup:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/20tworiverへ:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/21jowyinterlude:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/22tworiver:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/23unicorn:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/24greenhill:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/25greenhillescape:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/26jowyinterlude:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/27matildaへ:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/28bright:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/29muse:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/30matilda:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/31jowyinterlude:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/32radat:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/33jowyinterlude:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/34kingluca:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/35toran:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/36rokkaku:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/37radat:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/38lucawar:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/39luca:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/40victory:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/41tirquest:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/42muse:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/43tinto:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/44abadend:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/44btintocontinued:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/45invading:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/46aviktor:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/46bkiba:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/46capple:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/47greenhill:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/48muse:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/49rockaxe:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/50nanami:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/51laststand:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/52jowyinterlude:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/53lrenouilleへ:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/54lrenouille:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/55jowyinterlude:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/56beastrune:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/57afterthebattle:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/58apresident:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/58breunion:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/59adeadjowy:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/59bhappyend:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/60credits:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/interlude-haiyo:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/interludes-108:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenII/letters:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenIII:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikodenV:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikogaidenI:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikogaidenI/1:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikogaidenI/2:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikogaidenI/3:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikogaidenI/4:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikogaidenII:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikogaidenII/1:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikogaidenII/2:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikogaidenII/3:
./Pictures/screencaps/psx/suikogaidenII/4:
./Pictures/screencaps/pw:
./Pictures/sketch:
./Pictures/sketch/lame:
./Pictures/sketch/lineart:
./Pictures/sprites:
./Pictures/sprites/blazblue:
./Pictures/stuff:
./Pictures/temp:
./Pictures/Webcam:
./pSX:
./pSX/bios:
./pSX/cdimages:
./pSX/stuff:
./Public:
./python:
./python/2010fall:
./python/2011spr:
./python/LearnPythonTheHardWay:
./Temp:
./Templates:
./Torrents:
./Torrents/anime:
./Torrents/waffles:
./Ubuntu One:
./Videos:
./Videos/1 - Indigo League:
./Videos/anime:
./Videos/anime/Disgaea:
./Videos/anime/khr:
./Videos/anime/Pani Poni Dash:
./Videos/anime/Pani Poni Dash/PDF notes:
./Videos/anime/pokémon:
./Videos/anime/pokémon/raws:
./Videos/anime/pokémon/raws/1. Pocket Monsters [stitchix]:
./Videos/anime/pokémon/raws/6 - Pokemon Advanced:
./Videos/anime/pokémon/raws/7 - Advanced Challenge:
./Videos/anime/pokémon/raws/8 - Advanced Battle:
./Videos/anime/pokémon/subs:
./Videos/anime/Princess Tutu:
./Videos/anime/Princess Tutu/Chapter of the Egg:
./Videos/anime/Princess Tutu/Chapter of the Fledgeling:
./Videos/anime/Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei:
./Videos/Hercules:
./Videos/Love Fight:
./Videos/My Little Pony - Friendship is Magic:
./Videos/Netflix Wii:
./Videos/suikodenV:
./Videos/Webcam:
```
If you're curious about anything, feel free to ask.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (May 6, 2011)

Pictures
Documents

I actually added those files to the Misc folder. :/


----------



## shy ♡ (May 6, 2011)

Desktop
My Documents

I don't keep anything in My Pictures. :v


----------



## Byrus (May 7, 2011)

...What the hell, I got a malware alert when I tried to enter this topic.

My documents
My pictures

My avatar folders have the most in them, I've never gonna get around to using half those avs though. (I have no idea how I have so many)


----------



## Aenrhien (May 7, 2011)

Documents
Pictures


There's no real organization beyond that.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 8, 2011)

this one goes deeper. much deeper. with commentary!


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (May 8, 2011)

Mine is pretty much inconsistently-organized, one- or two-level deep folders with a mess of things not in folders. I'm surprised some people are so organized, I could never do that.

The stuff on my flash drive is pretty organized, though. It's mostly school projects and stuff, so it kind of needs to be organized so I can actually find my things.
EDIT: if anyone's curious about that, then here it is.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 9, 2011)

Simply put:

Documents --> 
Articles > Arylettopia, Friend Stuff, Lyrics, Personal, School, Story Stuff
Chat Logs > MSNLogger, Omegle, PMs, Trillian
Misc > CSS and HTML, dp_pokecry, images, Phone Stuff, Voice Clips
Cold Memory
Themes

Pictures --> 
Amisc Pictures > bw-sprites, HGSS Sprites, Others' Art, Screenshots and Scans
Avatars > Facebook, In Progress
Backgrounds
Drawsborough > Arylettopian Artwork, Digital
Real

Music --> 
Artist
Pending
Soundtracks
Video Games

Pretty much, I use the default Documents folder. This is where I keep anything that's written, as a rule of thumb. Split into more folders such as: Articles (featuring stories of mine, notes on stories of mine, lyrics, school things, and an RP project that is so vast that it has a folder to itself), Chat Logs, (MSN chatlogs, mostly. I like to hoard them obsessively.) Cold Memory (don't ask), Misc (other stuff), and Themes (themes for the colours of my computer, desktops, etc). A few of these folders have even more sub-folders to narrow it down even more, but I won't go into much detail on that. I seem to have this huge fetish for them for some reason.

Then there's Pictures, again the default folder. I have Amisc Pictures (misc. things, usually gifts that people have drawn for me or random photos and screenshots), Avatars (my avvies), Backgrounds (for my desktop), Drawsborough, (features most of my art, all of the stuff unrelated to aforementioned RP project) and Real (real life photos). Then there's my Music folder, which pretty much has a bunch of songs all in one place except for notable albums/artists (usually soundtracks of movies, anime, and video games) that I have a lot of tracks in which case they have their own folders.

Not really too organized, but not extremely disorganized either. I also tend to have extremely descriptive and relevant file names. Oh and no, I don't have a smut folder.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 9, 2011)

I have My Documents, full of uni work, various things like CVs and so on, with a few subfolders for older work and one called 'stuff', which has a mixture of mostly unpublished fiction, a few planning documents, and some publisher files.

My pictures is generally sorted by the general area, although the 'sample pictures' are still there, and there's one called 'Webpics', which is basically a store for most of the avatars I've had or tried to use on various forums, and an 'other' folder which mostly has odds and ends, about 50% of which aren't exactly pictures. No smut folders though.

There's quite a few things stored in the My Downloads folder, because I never got around to moving them.

My Music has, as you can guess, all the music, but since I usually just use iTunes I don't look at it very often.

My current Uni work, when not on a USB stick, sits on my Desktop, in a semi effective effort to get me to actually do some.

My USB sticks generally get organised if it's needed - that is, if there's stuff for more than one piece of work on it at any given point. Even then, there's a good chance the most important piece at the time won't have one so it's easier to access.


----------



## ultraviolet (May 9, 2011)

well, I have folders for uni work, art, writing and photos, and then I just have miscellaneous things saved to desktop until I get around to binning them.


----------



## nothing to see here (May 11, 2011)

Most of my stuff is in a folder called... "Eddiestuff."

Inside that folder are other folders for...


A bunch of roguelike games (ADoM, Angband, ZAngband, Crawl, Nethack, several versions of ToME)
Algorithmate (a program for calculating RPG Maker 2000 battle damage)
"DBZ", which is pictures of Dragonball Z characters (with a "GT" subfolder for stuff from GT only)
"Dopey," which has sprites and text files related to my old Pokémon spoof Dopeymon
"dopeymon," which has screenshots from the various attempts at making a ROM hack out of it
"dump," which is basically a temporary folder for random junk files that I downloaded for whatever reason but plan on deleting later (currently only contains Shoddybattle team files from the one time a year or so ago when I tried the thing out)
EBoN (a program that generates random names from bits and pieces of names used in actual languages)
"Emu," which has all of my emulation-related stuff (with subfolders for NES, Gameboy, GBA, SNES, ROM hacks, and various hacking-related programs)
Famitracker (a program for making NES/Famicom-type music that I haven't been able to do much with because I'm terrible at anything related to making music)
"FnrrfYgmSchnish," which has screenshots and sprites and such from my OHRRPGCE game Fnrrf Ygm Schnish: Alleghany Hell School
Game Maker version 4, so I can play a couple of games I made with it years ago
"gif_parts," which is where I put the frames for animated GIFs I'm in the process of making
"goof," which is where tons of miscellaneous goofy stuff goes (including pictures of a "Darth Tater" Mr. Potato Head, silly animated GIFs, gas stations, a South Park-ized version of me, text files with anagrams of random people's names, an old sprite comic I made back in 2002, a folder with a bunch of text files where I write down weird dreams that I have, etc. etc.)
GXSCC, a program that plays MIDIs with its own set of instruments so they sound like they're NES music (and can save them as WAVs that sound like NES music)
"music," which has a buttload of midi files and a few MP3s (with the midis mostly arranged into subfolders based on which game/series/company they're from, and the MP3s all jumbled into one folder titled "moop-3s")
"nester," which has the contents of a ZIP file of the same name that I sent myself a long time ago to move stuff from my dad's old computer to the one I'm using now (inside: the NES emulator Nester, some NES ROMs, a few old pictures, and Zorn's RM2k Tool, another random-name-generator program)
"OHRRPGCE_w," which contains... the OHRRPGCE.  And all of my games, other people's games, sprites, and related stuff.
"okedoke," which has sprites and screenshots of Okédoké!
"oldstuff," which has old stuff I made that I rediscovered more recently on disks, old websites that have been deleted, etc.
"Puckamon," which has screenshots and stuff of Puckamon.
"pugga," which has tons of Pokémon-related stuff (sprites of Pokémon I've made up, sprites of official Pokémon, text files of stats and moves and such, a text file listing the beta English names of 1st-gen Pokémon, etc.)
"rl," which has the leftover bits of an idea for a roguelike I was going to make before I figured out that there's no real way to make one without learning how to program
"scan," which has some old pictures I drew and scanned in years ago
"skoolstuff," which has... stuff from school.
"spoit," which has lots of video game sprites
"TKL," which has old Dungeons & Dragons stats based on stuff from my old game The Kirby Lands
ZZT (an old DOS game that uses ASCII characters, with built-in level editor)

My default folders (like My Documents and such) are pretty uneventful as far as subfolders go, because... there aren't any worth mentioning.  My Pictures is crammed full of random pictures, but the only subfolders are named in month/day/year style (which came from transferring pictures over from my digital camera.)


----------



## Minish (May 11, 2011)

the velvet room

- the producer
-- avatars
-- images
-- miscellaneous
-- photographs
-- roleplay
-- wallpapers

- the director
-- fanfiction
-- memes
-- nano09
-- nano10
-- poems
-- roleplay
-- school
-- scraps
-- thoughts

- the composer
-- (genres)


Uhh, I think I decided to call my documents "the Velvet Room" after playing Persona 3. "the Composer" etc. was after TWEWY :D I'm cool, okay.


----------

